# huron fishin report 11/25



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Michigander1 said:


> I dont even know where to start with this post ,Mich


Yeah lol i think he kinda felt compelled to emphasize on the water levels. It could have been summed up in one sentence.:lol::lol::lol:LOL


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I can say I dont care if you live by , next to or in the river . I know that river like the back of my hand and thats why I am pulling #'s of fish out of there every season . If you want to talk about cfs or whatever other term for water flow go ahead and try to sound smart . I know how to judge the water from expierience . I will say you are right about the water changing by the hour but I know your wrong on the fact that it should be alot higher for being fall . Get your facts straight before you post . Also if you arent catching any fish , let me know and I can take you out and give you some lessons on how to catch steelhead and teach you about the river . Also slayer , keep your petty comments to yourself . I will give you some steelhead catching lessons to . I'l make the 2 of you pros at it than you wont have to worry about being novice fisherman and making pointless comments anymore .


----------



## joecc (Jan 31, 2007)

Dobes,

You say you know the river well, fine. If you are willing to provide helpfull information to others, that's great. With all due respect, your posts seem be less about you providing helpful information to others but more about you bragging... apparently representing yourself as the greatest steelhead fisherman who ever lived, not to mention accusing others of lying about their experiences. It's annoying!

I'm a very experienced steelhead fisherman, but every time I go out, I learn something new. Mostly by trial and error but sometimes from others. A fisherman who thinks he knows it all, ceases to become a better fisherman! A good fisherman let's his fishing do the talking, not his big mouth.

I hope you wack the hell out of them.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

High water, low water who cares? Caught some ,didnt cach some , Who cares ? Its all about being out there and enjoying the day.Anyways about a week ago I think. While parked at one of the launches, I returned to my car and found one side of it sprayed with some foam soap. :lol: . Lets all as sportsman keep an eye out for everyone. There was another car with a trailer that also had the foam soap sprayed on it, but not as bad as mine. It was covered LOL :lol:. Must have just been some kids haveing some fun. Lucky it wasnt paint.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Your right , I guess I am being a jackass . Sorry for pushing the issue as far as I did . I guess the stupid water level and numbers of fish in the river is just an opinion . Whether mine is right or not doesnt give me the right to act like I am the site pro . No matter how much knowledge or expierience I have , I to learn things out there all the the time . I guess no one will ever know it all . I do catch alot of steel and if anyone ever needs tips , feel free to ask anytime . Sorry if anyone was offended .


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

I just want to throw in on this and say if you want to help other fishermen you will likely give all the information except for the spot. I pretty much reveal what I am getting them on, what the conditions were, and anything else I can consider to be good information.

IMO, saying "plugs" is not much help to anyone. Surely it is not worth slicing tires over (that is totally rediculous) but I feel it is semi-selfish to just give minimal information.

This is meant to be a place to help others. It is not a bragging board. Rarely do I see people start a post with "well nothing was going on today" or "I was not able to get any" followed up with, water conditions were this... , I tried this... , I observed this... This is something I personally always try to do, even though I dont get out much.

Help others. There was a point in time when others helped you and if you expect more help in the future (maybe not just fishing help) dont expect it if you dont know how to give it.

Remember that if we can get this fishery more on the map it is only going to improve the future of it. Currrently the repuatation is sketchy. Lets get everyone into some fish, share a few secrets and then in turn everryone will enjoy this wonderful resource so close to home. Maybe if the quantitiy of fish being caught can be shown to be somewhat stable and promising, it will lead to larger plants in the future.


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow, improvements as I was writing this. Also remember that with the future cuts in funding to the DNR (that are evident), we do need to stay together as sportsmen and protect our resources. We may not be blessed with many of the things that we currently take for granted in the future.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Downriver Steel said:


> I just want to throw in on this and say if you want to help other fishermen you will likely give all the information except for the spot. I pretty much reveal what I am getting them on, what the conditions were, and anything else I can consider to be good information.
> 
> IMO, saying "plugs" is not much help to anyone. Surely it is not worth slicing tires over (that is totally rediculous) but I feel it is semi-selfish to just give minimal information.
> 
> ...


 Funny how when on the river fishing 99.% of the folks are nice.But when some come to put some helpfull input on here it turns into a pissing match. To much for myself.Rather just go fish and have a good time.All i am asking is to slow down around bends and when you see fishermen and boats docked in the water.Thats all i can do is ask.From now on i just tell the Locals to handle it themselfs :yikes:.No Wake Signs will be posted by the spring for the ones that cant think what is right and wrong.Feel free to PM me if anything ya like to ask anytime.Best of Luck to you all ,Mich


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow,

This is the last place I would expect this type of treatment for all the bashing you say Dobes is doing if you read the first post of this thread it's Dobes trying to be helpful and giving an honest report.

Michiganders comment "I dont even know where to start with this post ,Mich"

Seemed as if a cocky comment pointed towards Dobes as if his report held no weight.

Dobes has been showing me the ropes about fishing since the summer and I'm sorry but I do not know or have I seen a better fisherman. Correct me If I'm wrong but since we started fishing for steels in very late october he has 9 Already and he also limited out in under 2 hours one day. I know thats alot of luck but there is skill there. 

I don't think anyone is doubting anyone but come on guys we are on the same team here and that is the reason for this site. 

Like dobes said you can CFS this and that but there is alot more then a CFS gage that decides the amount of flow. 

Anyways I hope we can put this to bed and just realize that part of fishing is some getting lucky and others not. No reason to get mad.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> He wanted info on what I was using for "bait" which I didn't want to tell him anything other than "plugs"... he got pissed and copped an attitude with me and then peeled out nearly showering my truck in rocks.... the next day I get slashed.. I hate to think it was him, but the timing is weird to say the least....


I would say almost without certanity that its him.Did you make a report to local police or sherrif?Maybe they /someone can watch out for him.Sorry bout your experience with the tires that sucks and hate to think that someone is going to get that mad for something so petty.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

USMCEOD said:


> Wow,
> 
> This is the last place I would expect this type of treatment for all the bashing you say Dobes is doing if you read the first post of this thread it's Dobes trying to be helpful and giving an honest report.
> 
> ...


Have to say useing  was not a good thing to put up.Im sorry if you took it the wrong way.Now that i look at this .I like to take a few trebs and fish with it .Mich


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah, I made a report. The worst part about it is that I will always be wondering about my truck now when I'm down there, but it won't stop me from fishing.  Anyway I hope whoever it was has it out of his system now...

As far as giving out info to others, I post my reports on here always giving little hints as to what we may be using color wise... I know that there are some people who would know what colors work best on the huron during different times... I have no problem giving up some info, but what I know about fishing any river in Michigan is that some rivers have particular colors that work best... I have found this out by spending HOURS on the water and doing my homework. I am not always willing to give the "Jim Flatrock" or the "Joe Newaygo's " of the world info that has taken me YEARS to learn... My advise to that kinda person is to figure it out on your own.

However, there are people that I do give some info to, those people I respect because they are already doing their own homework and for those people I have no problem sharing info.

Anyway tight Lines to all... If anybody would ever want to go down there sometime with me and fish let me know via pm... I have two dedicated fishing buddies that I have fished with for years, but they are busy people lately... Anyway it will be a bit before I'm back out... we need rain and now I see we are going to be cold for a bit... and I need tires! lol.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Little hints dont help anyone . Whats the point of reporting and letting people know your having some luck when your not going to help out and tell them a color , its greedy and unsportsmanlike . Might as well tell folks your catching them on hot dog chunks . I have been catching steel for many many years and I'll be the first to help a novice fisherman with anything . I know the main colors and will throw them till something hits . For instance I have caught all my steel this year on plugs and spawn . When I throw a SILVER TADPOLLY (which has caught me limits)or GOLD and ORANGE HOT N TOTS or a SILVER FATFISH WITH BRIGHT GREEN OR BRIGHT ORANGE BACKS The steel hit'em hard (Just dont reel them in to fast). Or when I drift my SPAWN which I prefer to tie in PINK BAGS and drift on 6lb test LOW VIS GREEN STREN and if the water isnt too high I'll go tandem with a PINK or ORANGE piece of yarn along with my spawn . BLUE or ORANGE and SILVER spoons work great too , just havent had to really throw them this year because the fish have been tearing up other baits . I feel the point of this site is to help others with what you know or have learned so we can all learn more and have the fun of feeling a nice steel at the end of your line . This isnt a bragging or a"ha ha guess what I used game" . You might as well not even post if you arent going to help anyone out . I met a guy that is brand new to fishin and was dyin to learn how to and catch steel . He never casted for them in his life . With my help he now has a few under his belt . I think one of the greatest feelings is seeing a fisherman who caught a trophy because I was willing to share the knowledge I gained over the years . Whats the point of know how if you arent going to share it . Just help out and dont be greedy . Thats the worst kind of sportsman , one who wont help others .


----------



## joecc (Jan 31, 2007)

dobes,

I own property on the Pere marquette and have fished steel there for years. I also have fished the Manistee a lot. I have generally flyfished the PM and centerpinned Big Man. with floats/jigs using waxies/wigglers. I have only fished the huron drifiting plugs a few times with decent success including a 2 for 6 day with a friend last friday. I'd like to bring my centerpin rod and reel and drift some waxies/wigglers on the huron. What's your experience or opinion on this method on the huron versus driftng spawn or pluggin? Do you use a float when you're using spawn?

joecc


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes I have drifted waxies on jigs under a bobber . I dont float spawn on a bobber , I only drift off the bottom . I have had success drifting waxies on the huron . Same technique works anywhere for floating waxies . I would say just make sure you have light line . I prefer 6lb , and hit the deeper holes . If you are unfamiliar with this river I could possibly show you some spots . Must have waders to get to most of them . Good luck .

Aso I would like to say to steelheader , stay off the huron , us shore fisherman dont want you there . I'm sure most people dont like or cant stand you . I recognize you in the pic and your the idiot that flies through and dont slow down for shore fisherman . I hope you dont happen to catch a plug in the side of the head while flying by in your piece of crap boat . I can totally see why someone would slash your tires . No one gets their tires slashed for nothing . thats the only time I have ever heard of vandelism down there .You dont respect others by flyin by them and someone obviously realized what a total [email protected]#$ you are . I would advise you to have some respect for those who are not in a boat . Stay in ann arbor and out of flat rock . Obviously no one wants you down there .


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

Agree 100%, it had to have been. This is a sad world we live in. However, nothing trully suprises me anymore, nothing!

I wish everyone the best that makes it out over the weekend. Hopefully there will be success for everyone! I will be studying. Ok...


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

Dobes, just to clear a couple things up, I did not or do I ever come on here to brag. I only replied to this thread becuse people were saying that plugs were not working well due to the current, which I disagreed with. 
As far as I know Dobes, you are not a forum moderator, so telling me how I may or may not post on this site means nothing to me. However, if people do not like hearing reports or seeing pictures, then I will gladly stop posting, I really don't like to post anyway... If I do post, it does not make me a bad sportsman when I do not share my colors. If you choose to give up your secrets thats fine, but I choose not to give up all of mine.

As far as your threat to me about not fishing down there all I can say to that is that if my truck gets vandalized again I know where to look first.... I will continue to fish there regardless of your threats towards me.. Again, I stick to my earlier post which I stated that I am courteous on the river, I talk to many people there, including shore fisherman as I pass them at very slow speed and away from their hole as best possible. All I can do is tell you that I am courteous and I will continue to be so. Also I tend to do most of my fishing on offdays, not weekends. There were two times last week when coming up the river there were 0 people out, and so far I have only hit the river those four times I listed in my post this year so I doubt that I have angered so many people when I havent spent much time down there this year.

As far as recognizing me from my posted pics, I am not in any one of them. As far as my "piece of crap" boat, I am not sure what you mean there because my boat is cool 

Dobes I am not sure how I offended you, but I am sure if we met out there on the river, we would get along just fine, and probably have lots of info to share to each other.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I think this one has run its course.


----------

